# some begining machining projects



## hobby (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi guys,
I was going thru some old files from 10 yrs back, and came across some of my very first machining projects.
















































More to come if I find anymore files from back then.


----------



## dalem9 (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice job .Dale


----------

